# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Crush cans... Crushed. How to replace?

## Xeon

As you can see from the photos, I got into a front end collision with another SUV, damaging the crush can covers and the can itself. Is this something that needs replacing and can I do it myself? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dogbreath077

"Can" is subject to your skill level.  If you can weld, have a welder and torch, and some metal scrap and a set of carpenter squares, then yes.  Weld a bar onto the face of the can, then heat up to cherry red, and then use the bar for leverage to straighten it out.  Make sure it's plumb and level to the frame so that your front end doesn't look ****-eyed.  Make sure you preserve/restore the crush zone/shape of the can, as it absorbs impact. Use shaping tools (home made or store bought) to reform anything that doesn't look like new.  If you cannot heat and weld, then no, you can not repair it.  Post photos.

----------


## Xeon

> "Can" is subject to your skill level.  If you can weld, have a welder and torch, and some metal scrap and a set of carpenter squares, then yes.  Weld a bar onto the face of the can, then heat up to cherry red, and then use the bar for leverage to straighten it out.  Make sure it's plumb and level to the frame so that your front end doesn't look ****-eyed.  Make sure you preserve/restore the crush zone/shape of the can, as it absorbs impact. Use shaping tools (home made or store bought) to reform anything that doesn't look like new.  If you cannot heat and weld, then no, you can not repair it.  Post photos.


Thanks for the advise, that was my thought, tried heating it today and using massive cheater bar with pipe wrench but will need to remove the bumper so I dont get it with the torch. I just painted it black for now :p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

